# Drive Angry



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a thing for Nicholas Cage movies.

The tend to be bad, really bad. But not bad in a way that they make you prefer death over Face Off, they are more... bad in a hilarious way.

Think back The Rock, Snake Eyes, Face Off, Wicker Man, Ghost Rider, Next, Knowing are the main ones that come to mind. All of these movies have a horrible script, horrible acting, continuity issues (think stunt men in the boat chase in Face Off).

Any other actor and these movies would have disappeared into obscurity opening weekend.

However Nicholas Cage and his crazy eyes







ensure that they all share a shelf in my collection.

Now we can add Drive Angry to this list.

The script feels like it was written by a bunch of teenage boys who wanted to make a movie that would make there moms really mad. 

"Uh...lets like make this movie about a satanic cult that has lots of violence, uh every bad word we can think of, and uh naked chicks and uh maybe our dads will let us borrow their cars, and then we can get Nicholas Cage and more naked chicks."

From the opening car chase you know that this movie is exactly what you would normally expect from a Nicholas Cage movie and it all goes down hill from there. 

The amount of nudity and how explicit it is really made my wife and I uncomfortable but by the end of the movie we were laughing because there is just so much of it.

The crude dialog from some of the actors comes across with an akwardness that almost seems like its their first time swearing in a movie and they are worried about what their mom will say to them when she sees it. 

On the whole its another horrible movie that goes from one action sequence to the next, one classic muscle car to the next, and one poorly delivered make him sound like a bad line from Nicolas Cage. 

If you love Nicolas Cage for the same reason I do its worth seeing, if your expecting something more along the lines of Death Proof...wait to rent it. 

Oh yeah, I almost forgot...don't forget to reach out and try to catch the accountant's stupid coin the first time he flips it. In 3D it looks SOOO REAL! :rofl2:


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

As I really can't stand 3-D but I do appreciate movies that are "so bad they're good", I think I'll wait for the rental.


----------

